# Chicken Breast Pizza Crust



## chasinmichigan (Mar 7, 2007)

OK I've made this 3 times and everybody digs it

4 Boneless Skinless Chicken Breasts
2 Eggs
1 Cup Flour
2 Cups Breadcrumbs
1/2 Cup Parmesan Cheese
Pizza Sauce or Alfredo Sauce
Pizza Toppings and Mozzarella (you know what you like)

Heres watcha do

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Mix Breadcrumbs and parmesan together and set aside. Take your chicken breasts one at a time and flatten them, how? well you can beat them flat with anything, the thinner the better. I have 2 old cookie sheets that i use by putting stretch wrap down then the breast then another piece of stretch wrap and then the second cookie sheet and then laughing like a madman  beat them with something heavy till they are about an eighth of an inch thin or you can take the whole process outside and back over the chicken breast/cookie sheet contraption with a 72 Gran Torino  (works great with a minivan too). My neighbors think I'm crazy  , My kids think I'm cool , There both right . The point is the thinner the better.
Dredge your flattened chicken in flour then in egg then in the breadcrumb mix and fry in skillet one at a time 2 or 3 minutes on both sides, drain and cool thoroughly on paper towel or wire oven rack.
The chicken breasts will be big and wont be round but they will be delicious.
Arrange breasts on a cookie sheet or wire oven rack and top them with the sauce and toppings.
Bake for about 10 to 12 minutes or until cheese is bubbly wubbly.
Let em rest before serving or cutting them.

Enjoy
Chas


----------



## candelbc (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks interesting.. Is it bad that I like my Cheese bubbly wubbly with a little crispy whispy?

-Brad


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 7, 2007)

Thats why I add parmesan to my bread crumbs. Brad you are a sexy individual and are definately talking my language. I think you should dance for everyone in the thread the way you wanna dance. Go ahead!!!


----------

